# Some drawings



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi again^_^ Just thought I could share a couple of drawings I've made 

Photoshop.. some random horse head 









Pencil 









Made on paper and edited in photoshop 









And the last one:
A bonus picture of a wolfs eye or something.. 









Tell me what you think?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Fabulous! You are very talented


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW O.O

your good!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, both of you  At least I'm good at something xD

Two more:
I found this one too, thought it was a bit funny..









And I just finished this a minute ago 








(Made in Seashore.. I don't have photoshop on this computer..>_>)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, I love them ! They're great


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

YOU HAVE A LOT OF TALENT! WOW!!!!!

1st pic is my favorite!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are incredible. Are you selling them?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody 

No, I'm not selling


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, that is some beautiful work!!!

Wess


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Made this today..maybe not the nicest, but who say it has to be nice?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow you have an amazing talent  Keep up the great work and keep posting more


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, very pretty, you're so talented.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Just showing off the latest:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG!!! AMAZING!!! i wish i could do that!!! (i can barely make a stick horse!!!!)


----------



## Royal Freckles (Oct 7, 2008)

Your hand has the ability to paint what the heart sees when we look at horses. Awsome job!:mrgreen:


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It's so fun t come in here and hear all nice stuff 

All it takes is practice.. this is a picture I made last year, of a fire horse.. :3 Not one of my best back then either but the only one with fire. So..practice makes..better at least. x)


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

will you do a picture of my 3 (the pic that i have they are all in it) poines?


----------



## jazziesduet (Oct 24, 2008)

seems like i have seen some of these before but awesome work!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are so nice! Great job.


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

Very very good!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all

Just wanted to show my latest oil painting. Tho my camera is so utterly horrificly bad, I'm about to throw it into a wall and stomp on it. It doesn't even make it look like an oil painting, it looks like..I dunno as if I've put some ''smart blur-filter'' over it in photoshop. ><

Anyway, it's supposed to be my friends horse Pepsi, tho it's a bit too narrow on the forehead, the eye is wrong and the ears are just .. blergh. It's quite a bit too light too.. *sigh*
Anyway, if nothing else she'll get a somewhat nice oilpainting of a horse head  It's her birthday (or our birthdays.. we decided to celebrate together; hers was the day before yesterday, mine is on mondat and her boyfriends is the 6th I believe so we'll throw a party tomorrow for all of us).


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

it reminds me of my moms old clyde cross . . . i think its awsome


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's beautiful work!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those sure are some great drawings!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ivyschex (Jun 27, 2007)

Those are so cool! Great job.

Ivy


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

No words for it.... BEYOND INCREDIBLE!!! 

Stunning...


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I love this forum!  No-one has called me fat, stupid, acted ''superior'' or been mean in any way. ^__^ 

Made this today, dark pencil, white crayon..eh.. for the old blackboards you had in school before the whiteboards x) and an A3sized light yellowish paper. Had to scan it in two 
No referenses that's probably why it's so thin.. xD


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Hurray Zab!  I love them all, of course. You always do a beautiful job. But then again maybe I'm biased...Nah. >) You're just talented, plain and simple.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for all nice comments!  It makes me happy to see my art is appreciated.

Just thought I would share my latest sketch..I focused more on the riders face (I've got trouble with faces) but there's a horse too. x)


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

And a new one.. no horse tho..



I think you'll see the full drawing if you click on it..


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I love your realism works! They're marvelous and look so real.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW! You are really amazing! Keep up the good work. I would definitely buy some of those if they were for sale!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

xD Why buy what you can get for free? xD

(Animal farm ruuules... >_> I love how they turn out to be just like us...mohahahaha)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

They are amazing... I have photoshop, and i have trouble with the simplest things! It's amazing the things you create!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Those are truly masterpieces. Those belong not in a forum, those belong in a MUSEUM! With a nice frame around it... don't you think?


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

*painting I did*

Here is a pianting that I did Of my friends horse.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! You are very very talented!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I just have to comment again! I looove these! They're so great (and all the other ones you've shown me :wink

De är jette bra (eller jätte ? Er det hele måske forkert?:lol


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are gorgeous! You can see a lot of personality coming through the figures! ​


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks all! 

Just updating


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Zab...

Wonderful peices!! What would you charge for a drawing of Nelson (please see my thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/does-anyone-care-do-artwork-me-19827/)


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not really good with portraits, I generally forget myself and start messing up, and suddenly there is a firebreathing kelpie with a horn.. 
Not very good with money either x)


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, I understand.

How about a drawing similar to one of the peices you've posted? It would be greatly appreciated! Your work is wonderful!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want, you can just use one of the posted ones.


----------



## Melody (Dec 30, 2008)

Incredible artwork!


----------

